
Dick’s Goes All Out on In-House Software - petethomas
https://www.wsj.com/articles/dicks-tech-chief-goes-all-out-on-in-house-software-11553598001
======
Corrado
I think it's interesting that companies are starting to tailor their software
toward "millennials" \- which I assume means writing iOS/Android apps instead
of putting a web front end on an IBM 3090 screen. I wonder what the users of
these systems are saying. Sure the management says that everyone loves them
and it helps get work accomplished better/faster but that message is often not
universally accepted.

